
I'm crazy: I ask job candidates to do homework - liveweird
https://no-kill-switch.ghost.io/i-am-crazy-i-ask-job-candidates-to-do-homework/
======
rvz
Or some candidates go through the easy route and privately fork an existing
solution from GitHub which they heavily modify it to submit that as their own
to go to the onsite interviews.

"Take home projects" are not enough to identify this so-called "talent" that
you are searching for. Just ask all the candidates if they have any
significant open source projects or patches sent to relevant high-profile
projects and you have raised the barrier to entry to weed out hello-world,
junior, mid type candidates.

So yes, You're crazy.

------
blodovnik
It's good for other employers that companies do this sort of thing.

Few people would be bothered doing up-front tests.

